# What can I do with leftover cheesecake filling?



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

I made a maple-pumpkin cheesecake for Thanksgiving (and yeah, it was good!). But I don't have a spring-form pan (need to get one of those!) so I used a deep dish pie pan. This left me with quite a bit of leftover cheesecake filling. I used some to make pancakes (talk about creamy and good!) but that's all I can think of, other than just baking it in small dishes. That sounds good, but boring. Anybody have any coffee cake or cookie recipes or something that would be amenable to a pumpkin cheesecake filling. The filling also has eggs and sweetened condensed milk.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I think I'd make some mini-cheesecakes in a mini-muffin pan. You could press some graham cracker crumb crust into the bottom of each hole, and pour in some batter. I'm thinking you could even freeze them if you didn't want to eat them right away.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i made pumpkin cheesecake swirl brownies last week and they were AWESOME. make a batch of brownies and right before you pop it in the oven, swirl some of the (room temp) filling around the batter.

o.m.g. SO good. actually i didn't put enough cheesecake batter in, it would have tasted so wonderful with about double what it put in, so be liberal with it!!


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are both great ideas! I thought of baking it, but not as mini-cheesecakes with the crust (duh!). And the brownies....well, that sounds DIVINE!!!

Now I just need some flour, as I used all but about a tbsp for Thanksgiving!

Thanks!

Any other ideas, mamas?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

um - eat it plain??

LOL


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

If you're going to do the mini cheesecakes, go for gingersnap crust instead of graham cracker crust!

Or it'd be good in creme brulee type application.....

alsoSarah


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

make mini cheesecakes , top with friut.


----------

